# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: deel je eigen werkplek in

## peteroomens

Veel mensen werken de hele dag aan een bureau, achter de pc. Studenten in collegezalen en leerlingen op school gaan vaak willekeurig ergens zitten. Een aantal van hen lijkt echter gevoelig voor de plek waar ze gaan zitten; hoofdpijn, vermoeide (soms zelfs tranende) ogen en concentratiestoornis kunnen het gevolg zijn. Dit heeft te maken met hun zogenaamde *voorkeurskwadrant*: linksvoor of rechtsvoor. 
Dit is heel eenvoudig te testen:
Ga ontspannen rechtop zitten op bijvoorbeeld een eetkamerstoel. Neem een pen of potlood in de rechterhand, houd deze op circa 40 cm schuin rechts van je hoofd, en kijk naar de punt. Het hoofd draait niet mee, dus alleen beide ogen draaien naar rechts. Breng nu het potlood langzaam richting neus. Herhaal dit vervolgens naar links, dus pen in linkerhand en ogen naar links draaien. Herhaal deze test één of twee keer. Bijna altijd voel je dat het accommoderen/convergeren (scherpstellen) naar één kant beter gaat dan naar de andere kant. Soms is dit zelfs heel duidelijk en kan een licht misselijk gevoel optreden. Belangrijk is het nu dat je je zit-/werkplaats aan deze voorkeur aanpast en zoveel mogelijk binnen je eigen voorkeurskwadrant blijft. Voorbeeld, stel links van het hoofd test het meest ontspannen. In dat geval moet je rechts van het bord zitten. Type je een tekst over, leg deze dan in dit voorbeeld links van het toetsenbord.
Wanneer je dit zelf niet kunt testen, vraag een ander je te helpen. Deze kan bovendien zien welke kant het meest ontspannen gaat.

Peter

----------


## Wendy

Leuk die testen! Ik heb het net gedaan en ik denk dan links iets moeilijker gaat. Maar het is zo minimaal dat ik ook een beetje twijfel.

----------

